
Crash: how computers are setting us up for disaster - pmcpinto
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/11/crash-how-computers-are-setting-us-up-disaster
======
gjvc
This is an excellent article.

The notion of "mode" is explicitly mentioned by Jef Raskin in his book "The
Humane Interface" while discussing radio-controlled model aircraft.

It is sobering to see it mentioned here as "mode confusion", in the context of
a commercial aircraft which led (directly or indirectly) to the death of 228
people.

